# routing a 1/43?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i wanted to throw this out there.. is this true? . if you routed a 1/43 scale trak with the 1/8 guide slot . you could still run yer ho cars with a pin cover and some braids soldered on. if it is i,m thinkin that it,s easier to route that scale than it is to route ho(3 slots) and i would braid it instead. would be cool to hear what you guys think or better still if you have done this. just thinkin out loud cuz i,m thinkin bout a new trak this spring.and i like what some of the 1/43 cars look like. thanx for any input.:thumbsup:


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Joe, I was asking about this over in the 1/43rd thread in the 1/32 scale section. It sounds cool to me for runnin braids. A lot of room to slide.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for commin back ron. i did read what you were sayin and thats what got me thinkin bout this lol. i spect i,l get a chunk of 1/43 trak and a car to see just what width for a router bit to use.i can use my power source i think? goes down to 15 volts and i,d just have to get a different ohm controller. then you could run both scales and most of all scratch builds!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Why not route a 1/32nd scale track and run all 3 scales on that ?

You will need the plastic sleeve on th eguid bin and the braid in the shoes . 

NOTE ***** when soldering your braids on the shoes , solder them on the front face of the bottom of the shoes . keep it combed out so as the front tires touch the track .

They are fun !

Gonzo


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx gone man i,d love to have a real big trak but seems i,m limited for that kinda space. i mean good enough for ho 14 ft straight and 64 feet of lane.and thanx for the braid tip i already have a dozen or so tjets with the braids. i guess i,m lookin for big scale experience with lil or not so lil cars. i just cant forget that i have lots of $$$$$ tied up in the ho scale. lookin back on this this is all prevoked by a riggen and some scratchbuilts.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Joe ,

That's what I'm up against as well . NO ROOM . 

I run 1/43rd on a Carrera track but have to take it down when not using it . I use 4'x8' foot print . Running T-Jets is a lot of fun . I've ran TYCO 440X2's but with the power strips being so wide , there is too much down force .

Lately I've become interested in the whole Brass Wars scene . I have several TYCO pro's and 4 Riggen cars . As soon as I clean a few projects out of the way , I'm going to attempt a "sidewinder" chassis form scratch using brass and piano wire .

Gonzo


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

gone... you are headed for the brass addiction! i ran all brass 2 nites ago and that is what really gets me thinkin bout the braid trak. also most scratchbuilds usually end up in a pile of mistakes but, when yer first one actualy makes it,s first lap thats when a big smile appears.i,vs been instructed by some folk that have experience when soldering use lots of heat lots of flux. there is alway room for more scratch builders especially in ho! as i mention earlier it,s all about (for me) a bigger scale experience in a small scale...very hard to do,but worth it.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Joe ,

Yes . I am headed for the Brass Addiction . It's something that has always intrigued me but with the interest as it is now , it's coming closer within my sights .

Sorry for the delayed reply .

Gonzo


----------

